# Another one?!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So I went to the feed store today, usual ritual, buy feed *before* looking at the pigeons. Many cages of pigeons, and in the last one, amazingly enough, was another pigeon like Hawk Emu that I have! This pigeon is smaller and red and white, but same strange hawk eyes, long skinny neck, tiny head, and to top it off, a Satinette-like beak. (I'll post a pic of her later). Never seen pigeons like these before, and I battled wanting to take her home. I actually ended up in the car with it running when I saw a big guy with a cage (who might as well be wearing a hat that said "Hunter" on it  )heading back to the pigeons with a feed store employee. I hopped out of the car and went to the birds, eying the red one. The guy started grabbing his own pigeons, loading them into the cage he had, saying, "I'll take this cage full, those ones there, these ones..." and is busy loading his cage all the while. Now, I am not naive to the unfair ways of the world, though I try to believe that all the pigeons go to nice homes with raw peanuts and heat lamps, ahem. I simply can't take them all home, of course. But the employee (who knows me) asked the guy if he was a fancier (which he obviously wasn't) and he says, "No, they're for training." I'm biting my tongue, trying to keep quiet so as not to get into a fight in the feed store, but have to ask, "Training for dogs?" "Training for falcons," he says. "The rollers have a good chance at getting away most times, and the falcons hardly ever catch one."

I did not go into anything with this guy, not about releasing captive-bred birds to fend for themselves in mid-winter, not about using them for training, not about any of it. If I'd gotten started......and it would have been a waste of time and energy.  There was pretty much nothing I could do and I felt pretty damned bad for those other pigeons. But he hadn't taken the little red one yet and I said, "That one's mine, I paid for her already." A little wink at the feed store guy who verified my story and then she went into a box and came home with me.

The best news is about Hawk Emu. He has been with me for about four months, and never in all that time have I heard him make a noise. He doesn't take much interest in other pigeons, and mostly hangs out by himself. No one bothers him, he's just kind of a loner. At the moment, my little aviary has been dismantled and normally the new bird would be quarantined in there, but I have nothing set up anywhere to put her in and the tent is all wrapped up and cozy for the cold weather, so I had to take a chance and pop her in there. Everyone is up to date on everything and I will worm and vaccinate her tomorrow so I'm crossing my fingers that just this once it will work out. So......I put her in the tent and suddenly here comes Hawk Emu, right to her, bowing and cooing and basically the opposite of his usual self. She went right into the food dish to eat by his side, with him dancing around her, thrilled beyond belief. A few minutes later they were in one of the milk crates, billing and cooing and right at home.

I've had many pairs of pigeons that were nothing alike, huge pigeons mating with tiny pigeons, ferals with Satinettes, etc. Looks don't seem to matter much. But either Hawk Emu noticed one of his own kind, or my favorite conclusion......they both came from the same breeder (they had to have, I'm sure) and were a mated pair that got separated. I had a pair several years ago that I didn't know was a couple, and separated them for three months (my friend had one with her indoor pet pijies), and when I took him back he went right to his mate. I felt terrible, as I hadn't known they were a mated pair, but it worked out okay. So I know they can be apart for a long time and still recognize each other upon reunion, and I wonder if that isn't the case here. At any rate, we have a very happy Hawk Emu and his very, very lucky red lady with us now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> So......I put her in the tent and suddenly here comes Hawk Emu, right to her, bowing and cooing and basically the opposite of his usual self. She went right into the food dish to eat by his side, with him dancing around her, thrilled beyond belief. A few minutes later they were in one of the milk crates, billing and cooing and right at home.
> 
> At any rate, we have a very happy Hawk Emu and his very, very lucky red lady with us now.


Ahhhh, MJ .. bless you!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

That is a wonderful ending for these two. I'm glad you shared that.

I ask God to watch over all the others left in the store, and the ones sold.

What a world we live in!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, this was a touching account of your day at the feed store. This must have been Hawk Emu's mate for them to settle together so quickly. What a blessing to both of them that you took her home.

I used to think the "fancy" and racing pigeons had a much better life than the ferals but I am fast changing my mind about that. It really hurts to think there are so many people who have no regard for life. 

You're a good lady, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

This is a very interesting and heart warming tale of what happened when Hawk Emu met this other similar pigeon hen!!! Maybe it is possible they came from the same breeder and knew each other, or even were mates at the same loft previously. I'm really happy for Hawk-Emu that he's found a pigeon that has stirred some emotions in him and now he won't have to be a loner anymore. Truly this is an amazing situation that these two pigeons would take to each other so quickly and develop a bond so fast!

Congratulations on your new pigeon, you saved another one and made two pigeons very happy in the process

I know you must have felt awful listening to that man at the feed store and watching him take all those pigeons away to be used for his falcon training. Let's just hope that that they are treated humanely and aren't used for live bait.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Here are the pictures I took when I first put her in the tent, and Hawk Emu's reaction to her. He doesn't even look like himself, he's all puffed up and handsome and made himself as big as possible (he's really only a dove-sized pij!) There are also some pictures of my ridiculous chicken at the end.  Just click on one pic to enlarge, then use your arrow keys to go to the next one. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/11307


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a couple of cuties, and quite striking colors!  

Congratulations to the new couple, and Happy Valentines Day too!


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

She's gorgeous the coloring is pretty as well, I bet Hawk Emu must be very happy to have a mate of his own kind, because they look the same.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, your pictures were terrific, especially of Fussy Gussie. Wonder if she is trying out for a trapeze job? 

It sure makes it all worthwhile to rescue one when you see the results.

Loved your captions too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

MJ, I loved the pics and I love your setup and I love your pigeons and your chicken.
I am so happy for the newly weds.
I just wish you didn't have to meet this awful person in the store.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Still more wonderful pictures, MJ! That new pigeon is a real beauty, and I'm so glad it was love at first sight for the happy new couple! Fussy Gussie must be part owl .. she's a total HOOT  !

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...loved your pics and comments, MJ! Many thanks!

What are you going to name your new one? 

CONGRATS to the HAPPY COUPLE! What a lovely ending!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, I need a good name for her! Suggestions welcome.  We do already have a Firefly and Ruby (Kikirubea). I meant to ask, too, if anyone has any idea what kind of pigeons they are? I was hoping George might now but I know he's busy right now getting his yard together. I can't find any like them anywhere.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

The pictures and captions were great She is a beautiful looking little hen and the others all seem to have accepted her no problem I'm wondering now if she might be this breed of pigeon that Pete posted from his recent trip to the PA pigeon show...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=174355&postcount=37


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MJ,
I think it's great that you found another pigeon like Hawk Emu. I think they're very neat looking. She is very beautiful...
Got a name for her yet?
Thank you so much for the pictures!

-hilly


----------

